

Ask HN: What are some of the worst operating system flaws of all time? - jack57

I am currently in an Operating Systems class and just read about Windows's service processes.  The printer spooler was specifically mentioned.  I have never seen such an incompetent piece of software in a professional setting in my life.  The printer spooler almost never worked if anything went wrong during a print.  Google "Windows XP printer spooler" for a thousand horror stories.  Anyway, I wanted to open the discussion of major operating system flaws of the last ~20 years.  IE 6 is a given.
======
sc68cal
Code Red.

[http://www.caida.org/research/security/code-
red/coderedv2_an...](http://www.caida.org/research/security/code-
red/coderedv2_analysis.xml)

